# Best Hair Care Products



## Aquilah (Oct 17, 2007)

1. Shampoo:

2. Conditioner:

4. Straightening Balm:

5. Volumizer:

6. Hair Color:

7. Heat Protectant:

8. Flat Iron:


----------



## Jinjer (Oct 17, 2007)

1. Shampoo: Pantene Pro V

2. Conditioner: Pantene Pro V

4. Straightening Balm: N/A

5. Volumizer: N/A

6. Hair Color: L'oreal

7. Heat Protectant: N/A

8. Flat Iron: Revlon


----------



## Nox (Oct 17, 2007)

1. Shampoo:

2. Conditioner: Ion Conditioner:Hard Water

4. Straightening Balm:

5. Volumizer:

6. Hair Color: Henna+Indigo+Cassia

7. Heat Protectant:

8. Flat Iron:


----------



## Manda (Oct 17, 2007)

1. Shampoo: John Frieda Brilliant Brunette

2. Conditioner: " "

4. Straightening Balm: mark Straightening Balm

5. Volumizer: mark Root Lifting Spray

6. Hair Color: L'Oreal Feria

7. Heat Protectant: mark Beach Beauty hair protector

8. Flat Iron: Hot Tools


----------



## luxotika (Oct 17, 2007)

1. Shampoo: Biolage

2. Conditioner: Biolage

4. Straightening Balm: N/A

5. Volumizer: Sebastian

6. Hair Color: Garnier

7. Heat Protectant: Biolage

8. Flat Iron: N/A


----------



## Aprill (Oct 17, 2007)

1. Shampoo: Bed Head Self Abosrbed

2. Conditioner:Bed Head Self Absorbed

4. Straightening Balm:dont have one

5. Volumizer:Big Sexy Hair

6. Hair Color:Miss Clairol

7. Heat Protectant:anything with Silicone

8. Flat Iron:CHI


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 17, 2007)

1. Shampoo:Big Sexy Hair

2. Conditioner:Big Sexy Hair

4. Straightening Balm: Kiehls Heat-Protective Straightening Cream

5. Volumizer: Bumble and Bumble Thickening Spray

6. Hair Color: ????

7. Heat Protectant: Kiehls Heat-Protective Straightening Cream

8. Flat Iron: Chi


----------



## Retro-Violet (Oct 17, 2007)

1. Shampoo: Paul Mitchell Shampoo 2

2. Conditioner: Paul Mitchell Instant Moisture Daily Treatment

4. Straightening Balm: Paul Mitchell Straight Works

5. Volumizer: Aveda Pure Abundance Hair Potion or Big Sexy Hair Flip It Over

7. Heat Protectant: Matrix Sleek Look Iron Smoother

8. Flat Iron: Maxi Glide


----------



## KellyB (Oct 17, 2007)

1. Shampoo: Fave of all time is Sebastian Body Double. Awesome volume.

2. Conditioner: Also Body Double but am using Biolage Detangler right now and it's also wonderful for light conditioning

4. Straightening Balm:

5. Volumizer: Body Double

6. Hair Color: Feria

7. Heat Protectant: Chi------expensive but it is THE best and leaves hair really, really shiny

8. Flat Iron:


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 18, 2007)

1. Shampoo: Pantene Pro-V

2. Conditioner: Pantene Pro-V

4. Straightening Balm:

5. Volumizer: Matrix Amplify Foam Volumizer

6. Hair Color: Clairol Natural Instincts

7. Heat Protectant: Sunsilk Thermashine

8. Flat Iron:


----------



## lklmail (Oct 18, 2007)

1. Shampoo: Pantene Pro-V

2. Conditioner: Pantene Pro-V

4. Straightening Balm: None

5. Volumizer: Pantene Thickening Spray

6. Hair Color: None

7. Heat Protectant: None

8. Flat Iron: None


----------



## AprilRayne (Oct 18, 2007)

1. Shampoo: Frederic Fekhai Glossing 

2. Conditioner: Frederic Fekhai Glossing

3. Straightening Balm: TIGI Bed Head Small Talk

4. Volumizer: TIGI Bed Head Small Talk

5. Hair Color: Salon

6. Heat Protectant: NA

7. Flat Iron: CHI


----------



## Marisol (Oct 18, 2007)

1. Shampoo: Kiehls'

2. Conditioner: Kiehl's

4. Straightening Balm: Beyond Zone

5. Volumizer: Kiehl's

6. Hair Color: LOreal Feria

7. Heat Protectant: Beyond Zone

8. Flat Iron: GVS (Sally Beauty Supply brand)


----------



## kaylin_marie (Oct 18, 2007)

Shampoo: Matrix Sleek Look

Conditioner: Matrix Sleek Look

Straightening Balm: Umm straightening balm? hmm the only "balm" i use is a pomade, and it's Bed head Manipulator

Volumizer: Tigi Catwalk

Haircolr: ION

Heat Protectant: Matrix sleek look thermal smoother

Flat iron: ION


----------



## Leony (Oct 18, 2007)

1. Shampoo: Hahonico (Japanese Shampoo ALL in one)

2. Conditioner: -

4. Straightening Balm: -

5. Volumizer: -

6. Hair Color: -

7. Heat Protectant: -

8. Flat Iron: -


----------



## magosienne (Oct 18, 2007)

1. Shampoo: Mustela baby shampoo ^^

2. Conditioner: -

4. Straightening Balm: -

5. Volumizer: -

6. Hair Color: -

7. Heat Protectant: -

8. Flat Iron: -


----------



## lo0olyta (Oct 18, 2007)

most of things from Loreal


----------



## Thais (Oct 18, 2007)

1. Shampoo: Matrix Sleek.Look and Aveda Smooth Infusion (it's a tie!)

2. Conditioner: Matrix Sleek.Look and Aveda Smooth Infusion (tie again)

4. Straightening Balm: Straight sexy hair Intensely strong straightening balm

and Frederik Fekkai Coiff ultra light finishing creme

5. Volumizer: N/A

6. Hair Color: N/A

7. Heat Protectant: N/A

8. Flat Iron: N/a


----------



## *~Deena~* (Oct 18, 2007)

1. Shampoo: Joico K-Pak Reconstuctor shampoo

2. Conditioner: Pantene Ice Shine

4. Straightening Balm: Jonathan Silk Dirt

5. Volumizer: Kerastase Mousse Volumactive

6. Hair Color: n/a

7. Heat Protectant: n/a

8. Flat Iron: Babyliss


----------



## Jessica (Oct 19, 2007)

1. Shampoo: Matrix Biolage Hydratherapie

2. Conditioner: Matrix Biolage Hydratherapie Balm

4. Straightening Balm: Paul Mitchel

5. Volumizer: Aussie

6. Hair Color: n/a

7. Heat Protectant: CHI

8. Flat Iron: Hot Tools


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 19, 2007)

1. Shampoo: Aussie MOIST

2. Conditioner: Aussie MOIST

4. Straightening Balm: Bed Head Control Freak Straight!

5. Volumizer: -

6. Hair Color: Special Effects Hair Dye

7. Heat Protectant: -

8. Flat Iron: CHI


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 19, 2007)

* 1. Shampoo: *Healthy Sexy Hair (HSH)

* 2. Conditioner: *Healthy Sexy Hair (HSH)



* 4. Straightening Balm: *N/A

* 5. Volumizer: *N/A



6. Hair Color: Garnier Fructis



7. Heat Protectant: N/A

* 8. Flat Iron: *CHI


----------



## veilchen (Oct 20, 2007)

1. Shampoo: John Frieda Brilliant Brunette

2. Conditioner: John Frieda Brilliant Brunette

4. Straightening Balm:

5. Volumizer:

6. Hair Color:

7. Heat Protectant:

8. Flat Iron:


----------



## perlanga (Oct 21, 2007)

1. Shampoo: pantene 2 in 1 in thick and full

2. Conditioner: same as above

4. Straightening Balm: loreal studio line anti frizz cream

5. Volumizer: loreal studio line curling mousse

6. Hair Color: n/a

7. Heat Protectant: n/a

8. Flat Iron: n/a


----------



## Gleam84 (Oct 21, 2007)

1. Shampoo: Garnier

2. Conditioner: Garnier

4. Straightening Balm: n/a

5. Volumizer: Fudge, Root Juice

6. Hair Color: n/a

7. Heat Protectant: TreSemme, Heat Tamer spray

8. Flat Iron: n/a


----------



## Dee_Vine (Oct 21, 2007)

1. Shampoo: Bumble &amp; Bumble Gentle Shampoo

2. Conditioner: Bumble &amp; Bumble Alojoba Conditioner (it's organic and smells amazing!)

4. Straightening Balm: N/A

5. Volumizer: Bumble &amp; Bumble Thickening Spray

6. Hair Color: N/A

7. Heat Protectant: Frederick Fekkai Glossing Creme

8. Flat Iron: Rusk


----------



## katrosier (Oct 22, 2007)

1. Shampoo: Any sulfate free Creme of nature shampoo

2. Conditioner: Dark and lovely ultra cholestrol 

4. Straightening Balm:

5. Volumizer:

6. Hair Color: Bigen or indigo

7. Heat Protectant: let's jam soft sheen carson

8. Flat Iron:


----------



## Maja (Oct 23, 2007)

1. Shampoo: Garnier Natural Beauty

2. Conditioner: Tigi Oatmeal and Honey

4. Straightening Balm: /

5. Volumizer: /

6. Hair Color: /

7. Heat Protectant: L'Oreal Hot Glatt

8. Flat Iron: Remington


----------



## chocobon (Oct 24, 2007)

1. Shampoo:L'Oreal Elvive

2. Conditioner:L'Oreal Elvive

4. Straightening Balm:

5. Volumizer:Wella Volumizing Spray

6. Hair Color:L'Oreal

7. Heat Protectant:N/A

8. Flat Iron: Braun Ceramic Iron


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Oct 26, 2007)

1. Shampoo: Rusk Purify

2. Conditioner: Redken All Soft, Biolage

4. Straightening Balm: Biolage Creme Gel

5. Volumizer: Biolage Bodifying Spray Gel

6. Hair Color: L'Oreal Feria


----------



## Kathy (Oct 28, 2007)

1. Shampoo: John Frieda for blondes

2. Conditioner: John Frieda for blondes

4. Straightening Balm: Kiehl's Creme with Silk Groom

5. Volumizer: Short Sexy Hair What a Body Ultra Bodifying Blow Dry Gel

6. Hair Color: whatever my salon is using??

7. Heat Protectant: Alberto VO5 Miracle Mist

8. Flat Iron: CHI


----------



## monniej (Oct 29, 2007)

1. Shampoo: dark &amp; lovely naturally peppermint

2. Conditioner: pantene prov for women of color

4. Straightening Balm: john freida silicone gel

5. Volumizer: n/a

6. Hair Color: clariol natural instincts

7. Heat Protectant: n/a

8. Flat Iron: n/a


----------



## emily (Oct 30, 2007)

1. Shampoo: Samy Fat Hair

2. Conditioner: Samy Fat Hair

4. Straightening Balm: n/a

5. Volumizer: Nick Chavez Flocker

6. Hair Color: Clairol Natural Instincts

7. Heat Protectant: VO5 heat defense spray

8. Flat Iron: Conair Ceramic Technology


----------



## nibjet (Oct 30, 2007)

1. Shampoo: Redken All Soft or Swartzkopf Rescue Repair

2. Conditioner: Redken All Soft or Swartzkopf Rescue Repair

4. Straightening Balm: Paul Mitchell Quick Slip, it also reduces drying time.

5. Volumizer: Redken Guts

6. Hair Color: I do hair, I don't believe in OTC color.






7. Heat Protectant: Kenra Thermal Spray

8. Flat Iron: CHI


----------



## oneewiishx0 (Nov 1, 2007)

1. Shampoo: Herbal Essences Hello Hydration

2. Conditioner: Redken Smooth

4. Straightening Balm:

5. Volumizer: Aussie 2 in 1 Leave In Conditioner and Mousse

6. Hair Color:

7. Heat Protectant: Chi Flat Iron Spray

8. Flat Iron: CHI


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Nov 1, 2007)

Best Shampoo: Garnier Fructis

Best Conditioner: Pantene for women of color

Best Straightening Balm: ???

Voluminizer: N/A

Hair Color: Dark &amp; Lovely

Heat Protectant: N/A

Flat Iron: CHI


----------



## farris2 (Nov 6, 2007)

1. Shampoo: Tresseme

2. Conditioner:" " "

4. Straightening Balm:

5. Volumizer:

6. Hair Color:CHI

7. Heat Protectant:

8. Flat Iron:CHI Turbo


----------



## KristieTX (Nov 8, 2007)

1. Shampoo: Matrix Biolage Colorcaretherapie

2. Conditioner: Matrix Biolage Colorcaretherapie

4. Straightening Balm: n/a

5. Volumizer: Matrix Biolage Volumizing Mousse (not exactly sure of the name)

6. Hair Color: Wella in the salon or from Sally's

7. Heat Protectant: Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum

8. Flat Iron: Paul Mitchell Smoothing Iron


----------



## alexandriamarie (Nov 9, 2007)

1. Shampoo: sleek.look from matrix... too bad it broke me out.

2. Conditioner:" "

4. Straightening Balm: paul mitchell super skinny serum

5. Volumizer: dont need one haha.

6. Hair Color: n/a

7. Heat Protectant: paul mitchell

8. Flat Iron: sedu


----------



## Maysie (Nov 9, 2007)

1. Shampoo: sunsilk

2. Conditioner: biolage

4. Straightening Balm: s factor

5. Volumizer: Tresemme volumizing mousse

6. Hair Color: Loreal Couleur Experte

7. Heat Protectant: Tresemme

8. Flat Iron: Chi


----------

